# Camping around Callaway Gardens what else is to do there?



## buckraw (Oct 30, 2009)

Been to callaway gardens before and have seen the lights,but we are going again and I wandered what else there was to do in that area?


----------



## Tank1202 (Oct 30, 2009)

Go over to Warm Springs. The town is pretty cool and you can go to the Little White House were Roosevelt stayed at for his Polio treatments.


----------



## BigTime (Oct 30, 2009)

Leave.lol


----------



## allenww (Oct 31, 2009)

The Pine Mountain trail is a good walk;  The eastern views from the FDR office and other pulloffs are magnificent, if you take the wife she could spend a day at Warm Springs while you fished Callaway's lakes.
Spruell Bluff's shoal bass are 45 minutes away.  I could go on for a while - there are plenty of things to try while you are there.

 wa


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 1, 2009)

All the above and if you have kids along, there is (or at least used to be) a very interesting wild animal park you drive through  ( or take their bus tour) that is a few miles north of Pine Mtn, off of Hwy 27.

If interested in restaurants, be sure not to miss the one in Warm Springs, that is inside the old restored house in the middle of town.  Can't remember the name, but you will see it, crowded with cars and bus tours.


----------



## win280 (Nov 2, 2009)

greers57 said:


> All the above and if you have kids along, there is (or at least used to be) a very interesting wild animal park you drive through  ( or take their bus tour) that is a few miles north of Pine Mtn, off of Hwy 27.
> 
> If interested in restaurants, be sure not to miss the one in Warm Springs, that is inside the old restored house in the middle of town.  Can't remember the name, but you will see it, crowded with cars and bus tours.



Bulloch house.
Macs steaks are also good.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2009)

greers57 said:


> All the above and if you have kids along, there is (or at least used to be) a very interesting wild animal park you drive through  ( or take their bus tour) that is a few miles north of Pine Mtn, off of Hwy 27.



See here:

http://www.animalsafari.com/safari/index.php

X2 on the Little White House. A good way to spend 2 or 3 hours.

http://www.gastateparks.org/net/go/parks.aspx?LocationID=49&s=0.0.1.5


----------



## madpegtod (Nov 2, 2009)

Drive up to Dowdell's Knob in Roosevelt State Park. The view is spectacular.

http://www.exploresouthernhistory.com/dowdellsknob.html

The wild animal safari is pretty cool too for the kids. Don't forget to eat at Three Lil Pigs. Some of the best BBQ in these parts.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2009)

madpegtod said:


> Don't forget to eat at Three Lil Pigs. Some of the best BBQ in these parts.



Its' a Saturday lunch ritual with us.


----------



## bobbyp68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Go to the Visitors Center in Pine Mntn.  Its located right in the middle of town.  The people working there are super nice and they have brochures for all the local attractions.


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 4, 2009)

They have the steeplechase this weekend.Lots of fun with friends doing the tailgate thing.Usually to drunk to enjoy the horse race by the time it starts.


----------



## GT92 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Callaway Gardens*

Definitely go eat at the Bulloch House.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Nov 6, 2009)

+1 for the Animal Safari. See my avatar.
Rent one of their minivans and enjoy the drive-while large animals try to stick their heads in the window.
When's the last time you were feeding a water buffalo and a giraffe snuck up on you and licked your kid?

Plus you get to laugh at other people who choose to drive their nice, new vehicles inside the gates.................and then see how fast they can get out.


----------



## jola (Nov 14, 2009)

Also, check out Butts Mill Farm.  We haven't been there, but I've heard great things about it....horseback riding,etc.

We spent 4 nights camping at FDR last Feb and the kids spent most of their time climbing up "the hill" in the campground. ....same thing I remember doing 40 years ago!!


----------

